# Supprimer Application iCloud



## Deleted member 1144478 (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

En fouillant dans mon iCloud j'ai l'application "Ulysses" qui apparaît dans la colonne de gauche mais impossible de la supprimer.

Une idée pour la retirer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2018)

et en cliquant "Supprimer documents et données"?

Sinon regarder dans les réglages de l'app sur l'iPhone ou iPad où elle se trouve si on peut refuser qu'elle stocke ses documents sur iCloud


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (9 Octobre 2018)

Cela vide seulement les données mais pas l'application.


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2018)

L'application soit tu la supprimes complètement de tes iPhone et iPad, soit, comme suggéré plus haut, tu regardes si tu peux la paramétrer pour qu'elle ne sauvegarde pas les documents créés sur iCloud.

(Dans Reglages puis iCloud, tu as la liste des apps stockant des données sur iCloud et tu peux cocher ou décocher application par application)


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (9 Octobre 2018)

J’ai supprimé l’application initialement installée sur mon Mac.

Rien à y faire d’après Apple, cette appli laisse une trace. Une belle m... ! 

Elle n’apparaît ni sur mon iPhone, ni sur mon Mac hormis sur iCloud dans cette fenêtre.


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2018)

C'est étonnant ça!
Application supprimée, données supprimée d'iCloud (en cliquant le bouton de ta première copie d'écran) et elle continue à s'afficher?


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (9 Octobre 2018)

Oui tout à fait ! C’est désespérant ^^


----------



## mokuchley (10 Octobre 2018)

et en contactant le support d'ulysse => https://ulysses.app/contact/


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (10 Octobre 2018)

Bonne idée, je viens d’envoyer un mail !


----------



## Deleted member 1144478 (10 Octobre 2018)

« Thank you for reaching out. We are sorry Ulysses is not working like it is supposed to.

This is a known system issue and we already filed a bug report with Apple. Unfortunately, there is nothing we can do at the moment since we completely depend on them for a solution. We will inform you as soon as we know more.

I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help for now. If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to reply. »


----------

